# Suche Bus wie ASi nur für 2000m



## smoe (29 September 2004)

Hi alle

Wie im Topic schon beschrieben. Das ganze ist für eine Bewässerungsanlage. Es werden nur Ventile angesteuert. Das Prinzip von ASi wäre schon recht, nur ist die Netzausdehnung von ASi zu gering. Kennt wer was ähnliches?

smoe


----------



## Markus (29 September 2004)

wie weit sind denn die knoten auseinander und wieviele knoten sind es?

profibus mit et200 wäre denkbar.

wenn du den bus mit 1,5kb (standart) betreibst kannst du 200m leitung haben. alle 200m muss ein repeater rein.

max 9 repeater sind zulässig. das heißt 200 x (9 +1) = 2000m


wenn du mit der baudrate runtergehst schaffst du auch mehr als 200m pro segment.

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/view/de/37627


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2004)

*ASI-Bus mit 2000000 cm*

Hallo smoe, 
also ASI-Bus ist limitiert auf 100m, mit Repeater max. 300m. Ich würde hier mal an ET's mit Profibus denken, vielleicht mit einer ausreichenden Anzahl an Repeatern ??? 
Guck mal hier : 
http://www.hta-be.bfh.ch/~wwwfbus/pcc/profibus/planung/installation/PROFIBUSInstallation D10.pdf 
Aber da ist auch mit max. 1900m Feierabend. Überlege mal, ob es möglich ist (ich kann Dir diese Überlegung nicht abnehmen, da ich die Anforderungen nicht kenne) zwei oder mehrere S7-3xx über Ethernet zu verbinden und von der jeweiligen S7-300 einen Abzweig zum ASI-Bus zu machen??? War jetzt nur ein Vorschlag aus der Hüfte geschossen, da Deine Frage etwas allgemein ist und die Antwort auf Deine Frage eigentlich "NEIN" heisst und ich dies hier erstmal als Alternative vorschlage. 
Gruss 
Question_mark


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (30 September 2004)

@Markus



> max 9 repeater sind zulässig. das heißt 200 x (9 +1) = 2000m



Wären hier nicht zwei OLM´s mit Glasfaser eleganter ??

Glasfaser Multimode-LWL (62,5/125 µm) wie die SIMATIC NET Fiber Optic Leitungen sind für große Strecken bis 3000 m verwendbar. Sie sind mit 4 BFOC-Steckern konfektioniert zu beziehen.
Singlemode-LWL (10/125 µm Fasern) sind für sehr große Streckenlängen bis 15 km einsetzbar. 

Dazu noch eine Festo Ventilinsel und fertig.


----------



## Kurt (30 September 2004)

so, wird es ernst mit deinem Golfplatz.

2000 m Busausdehnung.
wieviel Meter zwischen den Knoten (max) und wieviele Knoten?
wieviele E/A je Knoten?
Zyklus/Reaktionszeit ist vermutlich quasi egal.

kurt


----------



## DEGO (30 September 2004)

Würde auch zu OLM´s und LWL raten. Habe damit sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.
Gruß DEGO


----------



## PeterEF (30 September 2004)

Hallo,

guck doch mal hier: http://www.dupline.com ,

die machen genau sowas, mein Kollege meint mit Klingeldraht bis zu 10 km, was ich aber nicht so recht glauben mag.....

Peter


----------



## smoe (30 September 2004)

Ich hätte die Details besser beschreiben sollen. Es handelt sich tatsächlich um einen Golfplatz. Im Gelände sind ca. 30 Ventile verteilt. Also 30 Knoten mit je einem Ausgang. Die Topologie muss Stichleitungen erlauben. Zykluszeit ist egal.

Es gibt ja schon ein System das verwendet wird, nur scheint mir das mangels Konkurenz stark überteuert. Bei dem System läuft ein gemeinsames normales 3pol. Erdkabel von der Zentraleinheit zu allen Ventilen. Dieses Kabel läuft neben der Wasserverrohrung.

Das Problem bei Profibus ist das die Spg Versorgung extern mitgeführt werden muss. Weiters ist jeder Abzweig (Repeater) zu versorgen. Dazu kommt das die Technik in der Erde verschwinden muss. (Die Ventile sind in versenkten Kästen untergebracht). Denkbar wäre das ich für eine Gruppe von beieinander liegenden Ventilen eine Art Kopfstation mache. In dieser (mit Spg versorgten) Station wären dann die Ausgänge für diese Ventile die dann sternförmig angesteuert werden. Dann müsste aber für die Verkabelung extra gegraben werden was die Sache wieder teuerer macht.

smoe


----------



## smoe (30 September 2004)

PeterEF schrieb:
			
		

> guck doch mal hier: http://www.dupline.com ,



Ja genau. Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Ist nur die Frage was das Zeug kostet.

smoe


----------



## Kurt (1 Oktober 2004)

Guck auch mal da:

http://www.spectra.de/Katalog10/I-7000-Serie.pdf
diese Module gibt es in den verschiedensten Varianten schon ewig...

Distributoren gibt es sehr viele:
zB.: www.dewetron.com (Baum weitere Produkte / ADlink oder ICP_CON)
Dort kannst du dich auch beraten lassen.

oder (mir lieber)
www.kolbinger.at (Messtechnik-Automation-> Sensorwandler)

kurt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Oktober 2004)

Hallo smoe,

30 Busanschaltungen (welcher Art auch immer) mit jeweils nur einen einzigen Ausgang? Und dann noch in einem feuchten Erdloch wo möglicherweise IP67 angebracht ist?

Warum steuerst du das ganze nicht zentral und verlegst Kabel zu den Ventilen? Mit welcher Spannung werden denn die Ventile versorgt?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## smoe (3 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Onkel

Das wäre schon ein Rückschritt. Zumal es ein System mit Bus schon gibt. Wenn dann ich daherkomme und ca. 10 Km Kabel vergraben will, da werden sie mich davonjagen. Bei einer Erweiterung der Anlage wieder alles aufgraben?


@Kurt

Die I-7000 ist eher nicht geeignet. Aber danke fürs suchen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo smoe,



			
				smoe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es gibt ja schon ein System das verwendet wird, nur scheint mir das mangels Konkurenz stark überteuert. Bei dem System läuft ein gemeinsames normales 3pol. Erdkabel von der Zentraleinheit zu allen Ventilen...


Kannst du weitere Informationen zu dem vorhandenen System liefern? Wenn es schon vorhanden ist, warum soll es ersetzt werden?




			
				smoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Onkel
> 
> Das wäre schon ein Rückschritt. Zumal es ein System mit Bus schon gibt. Wenn dann ich daherkomme und ca. 10 Km Kabel vergraben will, da werden sie mich davonjagen. Bei einer Erweiterung der Anlage wieder alles aufgraben?...


Hhmm naja, falls du ein Bus-System findest, welches mit dem vorhandenen Kabel und unter den genannten Klimabedingungen (Feuchtigkeit) funktioniert, dann mag es ja sein. Ansonsten muss ohnehin ein neues Buskabel und Sannungsversorgung gelegt werden. Ich wüsste jedoch nicht einmal annähernd eine finanziell günstige Lösung dafür. Die einzige billige und zuverlässige Variante die mir einfällt, wäre eben eine klassische Verdrahtung, sternförmig über Klemmkästen, einfach und solide. Eine gesunde Anzahl von Reserveadern für mögliche Erweiterungen sollten natürlich vorgesehen werden. Ich kenne kein Bussystem, bei dem du dir nicht schon bei der Inbetriebnahne den Ar... wundlaufen würdest. Und das dann in jedem Frühjahr auf's Neue :lol: ?

Welche Betriebsspannung benötigen denn nun die Ventile? Bedenke den Spannungsabfall bei deiner Leitungslänge, insbesondere bei Kleinspannung!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2004)

Hallo smoe,

von den Daten her könnte man vielleicht auch LON nehmen.
Gesamtlänge max. 2700m, zwischen 2 Knoten max. 300m.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Runtime (19 Oktober 2004)

Also mir gefällt die Ethernet-Lösung am Besten...

Dort hast Du kein Problem mit Stichleitungen und kannst Teilweise über W-Lan gehen - dann sparst Du noch das Kabel verlegen...

Dort dann die Intelligente Beckhoff Busklemme ( BC9000) mit integriertem PLC-Programm eingesetzt und fertig...

denke das wird doch auch auf den Kostenfaktor ankommen ?


----------



## smoe (19 Oktober 2004)

So jetzt muss ich wieder mal was zum Thema sagen um die Sache klarer zu machen.

1.) habe ich eine Aufgabe:
Bei einer bestehenden Golfplatzbewässerung einen Ersatz für das geklaute Steuergerät zu besorgen. Im Platz eingegraben ist ein wie oben beschiebenes Bus-System bei dem ein einfaches gemeinsames 3-Leiter Kabel zu allen Ventilen läuft. Das System kommt von "Torro". Dieser Hersteller rüstet die meisten Golfplätze in Europa aus und hat einen entsprechenden Preis.

2.) habe ich einen Gedanken:
Für neue Golfplätze eine Alternative anzubieten. Leider kann ich die Hardware nicht selber bauen und muss somit ein fertiges System nehmen.
Bei euren Vorschlägen überseht ihr oft das Faktum der notwendigen Stromversorgung !
zb. runtime: Bei jedem Ventil eine Ethernet WLan Anschaltung eingraben und dann für den Strom erst wieder ein Kabel legen????

Ein Bussystem mit integrierter Versorgung muss es schon sein. Das System von Dupline gefällt mir sehr gut. Dort laden sich Kondensatoren in den Ventilanschaltungen auf und haben nach ca 10s genügend Energie für eine Ventilschaltung. 2 oder 3 draht Leitung, bei der Topologie ist alles erlaubt.


----------



## Runtime (20 Oktober 2004)

Gut von der Stromversorgung hattest Du ja vorher nichts gesagt...


----------



## Kurt (20 Oktober 2004)

Nur ein Denkanstoß - nicht mehr:

gibt es nicht Systeme im Gebäudebereich, die auf die normalen 230, oder N+PE ein Steuersignal aufmodulieren, damit man ohne 'Verdrahtungsänderung/Erweiterung' Dinge schalten/steuern kann.

kurt_truk


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 November 2004)

*Interbus*

Als "Aktor-Sensor" Bus kommt auch der INTERBUS in Frage. Mit ihm kann man groessere Distanzen ueberbruecken. Besonders fuer Fehlersuche (z.B. ein vom Golfplatzrasenmaeher durchtrenntes Buskabel  :twisted: ) ist der Interbus gut geeignet, da er eigentlich ein Ring ist. Man kann also die Fehlerstelle leicht finden...
Hauptmarken fuer Interbus sind: Phoenix Contact und Schneider


----------



## benvontschirnhaus (30 November 2004)

*Uuuups*

Oooops....Das mit der Stromversorgung hatte ich uebersehen   .
In diesem Fall schliesse ich mich Kurt an. Ich weiss zwar nicht was da so auf dem Markt ist, aber es muss ein gleichanteilfreies Bussystem sein (z.B. mit Manchester II Kodierung)...


----------

